# baby aspirin



## lou lou1 (Apr 7, 2010)

why do people take baby aspirin when going through ivf ?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi lou lou1,

It is used for its blood thinning properties. The theory is that it helps to improve blood flow to the womb lining and can perhaps overcome problems related to recurrent early miscarriage. There is no conculsive evidence from reveiws of the small studies using this to show that it has any significant improvement in clinical pregnancy or live birth rates though   There can be quite significant risks and side effects for some people from taking it and anyone wanting to take this should always discuss with their GP/fertility specialist first.

Hope this is useful?
Maz x


----------

